# Finally doing something with all my antlers.



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

So I have a pile of antlers from deer I have harvested or found dead that I have acquired over the years. They've just been sitting in boxes in my garage collecting dust until now. 

I finally decided to put them on plaques and hang them up. Here is my first set from start to finish.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

good looking job!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks I've got around 20 sets of antlers laying around some of them are from West Virginia, some from Pennsylvania and the rest are from Ohio. If I'm lucky enough to get a buck or sheds or skulls I just toss them in a box with the rest. Now my wife is tired of looking at the boxes full of antlers so I decided to do something with them. I just hope I have enough wall space.


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

Excellent Job!!!! Great idea & they look awesome!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Saugeye,
If you have any odd antlers with no matches I would be willing to take/buy/trade you for them. I use antler to make small crafts and carvings. The economy being what it is, buying them from dealers is out. PM or get on my profile and email or call.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

My dad will take antlers and make lamps out of them. He even did a chandalier one time. They looked pretty sweet


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Well aside from my wife's griping  my main motivation is that I will be getting the mount from my 2009 buck back soon. It's taken forever to get done, the taxidermist I go too had 3 other guys working for him but they have all moved on to do their own work and he is behind because of it. But he does good work and I don't mind the wait it gives me time to repaint and reorganize my front room/trophy room.

Here's 2009 buck pics.


----------

